# Saturday AM online game



## btedesco (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm looking to join a group/game that gets together Saturday mornings.  I am starting at ground zero, I haven't played any RP games since the mid-80's.  So if there is anybody out there willing to help me get back into the games I would appreciate it.  Thanks.


----------



## Quemaqua (Sep 1, 2008)

Well, I'm somewhat in the same boat as you, except I haven't played any real RP games... well, ever.  Looking to start up a D&D 4E game as a friend and I have gotten interested in it, and we spent a fair bit of time getting stuff set up through RPTools + Teamspeak only to realize that amongst our other friends there wasn't much interest.  So that's kind of a bummer.

Anyway, there aren't any concrete details yet (including time, which I figure has to be decided once we know when people can play), but you're welcome to at least keep us in mind (provided, of course, you're at all interested in 4E D&D).


----------

